
Ask HN: How many emails do you receive per day? - bradtx
On average, how many emails (either directly, via CC, system alert, etc.) do you receive at work per day?
======
cimmanom
1-3 direct emails requiring reading comprehension and reply.

5 or so calendar invites.

200-500 automated updates from issue tracker, CI system, et al. Auto-filed and
processed in batches when time avails. A few dozen will include comments,
which can be treated as regular emails in that they require reading and
typically response. The rest get skimmed over or need a click or two to move
through workflow.

A dozen or so error report emails. Most reflecting iTunes API timeouts.
Perhaps 1-3 genuine error cases.

2 dozen support requests from customers (BCC). Skimmed just to keep an eye out
for recurring bugs and UX issues. Typically 1-2 of these per week have to be
rescued from the spam filter.

1-2 dozen sample transactional emails from staging environment. Auto filed in
case needed for future reference; otherwise ignored.

3-10 (depending on day of week) automated updates with metrics from SaaS
vendors. Glanced at in passing during morning inbox clear-out.

3-5 marketing emails from own company. Auto-filed and ignored.

0-2 spams from recruiters (either side of the table). Typically skimmed and
deleted.

4 daily newsletters my boss signed up for with the engineering team's group
distribution list even though they're not relevant to anyone else and he won't
let us unsubscribe from them. (Desktop mail client has long since been trained
to recognize these as spam.)

0 true spam messages except about once a year when someone comes up with a
successful new attack against Google's filters and it goes up to a half dozen
per day (most recently in late January 2018) for a week or two and then drops
straight back to zero.

------
DamonHD
10,000 (mostly SPAM) delivery attempts per day, since I used to run an early
UK ISP and was on the very first SPAMmer lists...

~100/d make it to my mail client, of which most are SPAM still.

Maybe between 10 and 30 real emails per day, ie 'ham'.

Rgds

Damon

------
FBISurveillance
~110

